# Cerakote special



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I just thought that I would run a special for about a week, or so. Right now what I am offering is the next 5 hand guns that come to the store for a complete Cerakote refinish will only be $75.00, + tax. Normal price is $125.00. If you are interested, send me a PM, or email. This only applies to the first 5 that come in for refinish.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Still have 3 of the 5 special deals left. I am sure that someone has somebody has a hand gun that needs some TLC.


----------

